# Warcraft III: Hosting Problem



## [WotS] Apples (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi, my problem here is that I cannot host for Warcraft III: TFT/RoC. 

First off, I could not host at all (no router yet). Then I got a Netgear router and I could host afterwards. But later my computer had some problems and it didn't work at all, so I had to reformat. After I reformatted, (still Netgear) I could no longer host. I thought it was my router problem, so I went to buy a new router -- Linksys WRT54GX4 -- but it still did not work.

Any ides ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## [WotS] Apples (Feb 8, 2007)

bump


----------



## MassiveAttack (Apr 17, 2007)

Forward the port for Warcraft III...


----------



## [WotS] Apples (Feb 8, 2007)

Lol, I tried that. When I thought you had the solution, I actually said yes, but after I read your response, it was quite.. disappointing. That was the first thing I did. I may have forgotten to include that in the info.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you reformatted your machine, chances are a firewall is blocking the traffic.


----------



## [WotS] Apples (Feb 8, 2007)

Computer's firewall or the router's firewall ?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well windows firewall shouldn't block. Did you install any other ones?


----------



## Korin (May 27, 2004)

The biggest problem I had when first trying to host games had to do with forwarding the ports and my alternating internal IP. 

In your router when you forward the ports you have to enter your internal IP, which can change any time you turn your computer off/power outages or whatever. Whenever you can't host games anymore go to Start>Run>Cmd> type in Ipconfig and hit enter. Look where it says IP Address and take note of the very last digit because this is your computer specific IP. Next, when you go into your router to forward your port make sure that you forward it to the correct IP ending in the same digit as you saw in the command prompt. 

This is of course assuming you know how to get into your router and forward etc...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

...or give yourself a static IP address. That will solve the problem Korin is mentioning. Some routers will allow you to designate an IP address so even if you have it set for pulling an IP address from the DHCP server, it will always take that number.


----------



## Korin (May 27, 2004)

Ya, you could do that, but that would make things easier for you which I seem to have a problem doing for myself...


----------



## Zerpentos (Apr 9, 2007)

If something is port-forwarded on the correct internal IP, then chances are one of your anti-virus or anti-spyware programs have a firewall that's blocking WC3. Most of those programs have an exception list that lets you add programs that you don't want blocked.

Just to double check, did you portforward 6112 in and 6119 out? Just 6112 to 6112 is good but 6112 to 6119 are all the required ports that BNet in WC3 uses.

-Zerp


----------



## [WotS] Apples (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks. I'll try it when I get the time. I'll post up the results after.


----------



## [WotS] Apples (Feb 8, 2007)

Update -- Port forward was done correctly. Any other "firewall" I have is Verizon Yahoo! Online Protection. It doesn't block it though. I have the same thing on my other computer and it works [different locations]. Any other ideas ?


----------



## saltad347 (Mar 25, 2007)

if u have a linkys, this tell u wat to do. if you have a default gateways pass. you need to know it.

http://www.overclock.net/faqs/98275-how-host-warcraft-iii-battlenet-games.html


----------



## kv13 (Jul 30, 2007)

trying to get my site up

http://killerwombatspy.blogspot.com/2007/07/first-real-post-how-to-host-warcraft.html

:up:


----------



## [WotS] Apples (Feb 8, 2007)

I appreciate all your help, guys. But lemme say this again. It has nothing to do with port forward. I know all about the port forwarding thing. It's something else, but I cannot figure out what it is. I'm not 100% sure it's not firewall, but I've checked all the other possible firewalls and it does not block it in any way.

I was wondering if it has anything to do with my router. Or was it when I reformatted ? [Read my problem - first post - you will understand what I mean]. Thanks anyways.


----------



## MysticDragon (May 14, 2008)

I just joined the forum today & saw this post (because I was having the same problem). My problem ended up being that I use sympatico internet (phone lines) & it uses PPPoE. I had recently obtained a new router because my old one died. I found that it was set to Dynamic IP Address in the "Home -> WAN" section. Once I changed it to PPPoE & gave it my required ISP provided username & password, my hosting problems were gone. Of course, I had already dealt with all the static IP address, Port forwarding & firewall requirements for WC3.

Thought I would post this just in case you are still having problems with this & happen to also use this form of Internet access.


----------



## [WotS] Apples (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, I believe I still am. Apparently, I was asking for a cousin and I'm currently on my own and his computer's nowhere near me. I'm not sure if he uses a phone line, but all I know for sure is that he uses Verizon. Thanks for the info. I'll check again when I use that computer.


----------



## The General (May 11, 2008)

I had issues too. Turns out WC3 does not stick to one or two ports. No, it actually will go with whatever the hell port it wants 

Try setting the hosting computer to DMZ on the router, and that should work. It'll open you up to the internet, though. I had to do DMZ on mine to make hosting work; there's just no other way. Frozen throne is really shoddy how it does the porting.


----------

